# microsoft messenger mac



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2008)

bonjour, 

J'ai un soucis avec msn, impossible de l'ouvrir!!
L'installation se déroule comme prévu, envie j'ecris mon adresse et mon mot de passe, et au moment de la connexion, il cherche, il cherche..., puis m'écris "Echec de la connexion a microsoft messenger. Le service n'est pas disponible ou vous n'etes pas connecté a internet".
Service pas dispo????

Je ne suis pas toujours rusée mais JE SAIS QUE JE SUIS CONNECTÉE A INTERNET FAUT PAS ABUSER!!!!

Oups, désolée, help please.


----------



## Ouzmoutous (31 Mai 2008)

Messenger version mac n'est plus mise à jour. La version d'msn que tu as téléchargée est donc une version assez "vieille" (elle date d'avant Léopard).

Je te conseille vivement d'utiliser Adium à la place, ton compte msn sera reconnu, de même que Yahoo, Jabber, Facebook, Google,...

Le support video n'est pas encore finalisé (sous msn mac non plus d'ailleurs, mais là il le sera jamais) mais la team qui le développe l'a promis pour la prochaine grosse version (Adium 2.0)

Et enfin, c'est gratuit.


----------



## Aliboron (31 Mai 2008)

Ouzmoutous a dit:


> Messenger version mac n'est plus mise à jour. La version d'msn que tu as téléchargée est donc une version assez "vieille" (elle date d'avant Léopard).


Qu'est-ce qui te fait dire ça ? La dernière version de MSN Messenger (la 7.0) date du 29 avril. Rien ne dit d'ailleurs que ce n'est pas cette version que camina utilise (enfin... tente d'utiliser)



Ouzmoutous a dit:


> Le support video n'est pas encore finalisé (sous msn mac non plus d'ailleurs, mais là il le sera jamais)


Là aussi, ton "information" est erronnée. La version 7 apporte justement le support de la vidéo. Bon, pas la vidéo sur le protocole MSN, uniquement sur les réseaux d'entreprises avec un protocole spécifique (donc inutilisable pour le commun des mortels). Mais rien ne dit qu'ils en resteront là.

Ce qui n'enlève rien à tes conseils et recommandations au sujet d'Adium. Mais tu gagnerais en crédibilité en vérifiant les informations que tu balances 

Bon, revenons-en à camina et à son souci :


camina a dit:


> L'installation se déroule comme prévu, envie j'ecris mon adresse et mon mot de passe, et au moment de la connexion, il cherche, il cherche..., puis m'écris "Echec de la connexion a microsoft messenger. Le service n'est pas disponible ou vous n'etes pas connecté a internet".
> Service pas dispo ????


Les soucis de connexion au réseau MSN sont récurrents et il n'est pas impossible que tout rentre dans l'ordre "tout seul" d'ici un moment. Chez moi, ça a l'air de fonctionner.

Mais bon. Tu dis "l'installation se déroule comme prévu", faut-il en déduire que tu as téléchargé et installé l'application justement aujourd'hui ? Si oui, est-ce que tu as bien copié l'application dans le dossier "/Applications" et ce n'est pas la version qui se trouve sur le disque virtuel que tu lances (voir par là pour les installations) ? Je dis ça parce que je ne connais pas ton niveau de connaissance sur Mac, mais c'est une erreur courante et il est possible que ça pose problème au niveau du fonctionnement.

Si tu pouvais donner quelques précisions sur les versions de MSN Messenger et Mac OS X concernées, ainsi que sur les manips faites, ça pourrait aider à mieux comprendre la situation.


----------



## Simbouesse (31 Mai 2008)

Aliboron m'a devancé... :rateau::rateau:
En effet, il semblerait que ce soit TA version de MSN qui ne marche pas!! 
Le mieux est une réinstallation de l'appli!

Sinon, il y a TOUS ces fameux logiciels de remplacement!!

Adium est, selon moi, le mieux!

Bon courage!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2008)

En effet, je peut donner plus de précision....

Je suis sous mac osX 10.3.9, et au jour où je vous parle j'ai déja essayer toute les versions msn compatible et aucune ne fonctionne...... (aaaaaahhhhhh desolé)

Là celle concernée actuellement est le version 6.0.3. MSN est installé, mon adresse est enregistrée, et là j'entre mon mot de passe......., plus rien jusqu'à temps qu'il me mette le message que j'ai cité ci dessus "echec connexion........"

voilà, et je comprend pas du tout même quand j'étais sous 10.3.7 ca ne fonctionné pas, je ne vois pas du tout ce qui se passe et je m'en retourne vers vous tous!


----------



## Simbouesse (31 Mai 2008)

Tu te connecte à partir de chez toi? 
Est-ce une connexion directe à internet ou tu passe par un serveur quelconque ?
Il est possible que MSN ne soit pas correctement paramétré si tu as une connexion particulière!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2008)

aucune connexion particuliere je me connecte de chez  moi!!


----------



## Simbouesse (31 Mai 2008)

Alors là, je suis désolé mais je n'ai d'autre réponse que de te dire de réinstaller MSN ou un autre logiciel!


----------



## Aliboron (31 Mai 2008)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Alors là, je suis désolé mais je n'ai d'autre réponse que de te dire de réinstaller MSN ou un autre logiciel !


Sur un Mac, la réinstallation n'apporte que rarement une solution (même si c'est dans l'ensemble assez facile à faire). Le plus souvent la cause des soucis est dans les réglages et paramétrages. Les manips de base sont la réparation des autorisations et la suppression des préférences de l'application concernée. 

Un bon test consiste généralement à créer un nouveau compte utilisateur Mac OS X et d'essayer dans une session avec ce nouveau compte, pour voir si le problème persiste. Si le logiciel fonctionne alors normalement, c'est dans le compte utilisateur qu'il faut continuer à chercher... S'agissant d'un logiciel de messagerie, il faut aussi regarder si ce n'est pas dans le paramétrage des préférences "Réseau" qu'il y a des choses à régler, un port à ouvrir, etc. J'imagine qu'on doit pouvoir trouver des l'aide dans l'aide du logiciel (mais je ne suis pas du tout un spécialiste des logiciels de messagerie instantanée...)


----------



## Bobwooulf (2 Juin 2008)

salut,

J'utilise aMSN, qui est fork gratuit de MSN. J'ai pas de problème particulier.
Sauf qu'il est entièrement en anglais.
http://www.framasoft.net/article2077.html, pour information et téléchargement.

Si cela peut aider.


----------



## Amalcrex (2 Juin 2008)

Sinon y'a ADIUM, 1000x mieux que aMSN et MSN réunis  
Pas bcp me contrediront sur ce coup là je pense...


----------



## tweek (2 Juin 2008)

Si tu es connectee depuis un routeur ouvre les ports MSN dans les preferences sytemes. 6901& 6891-6900.


----------



## Bobwooulf (2 Juin 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Sinon y'a ADIUM, 1000x mieux que aMSN et MSN réunis
> Pas bcp me contrediront sur ce coup là je pense...


Merci, je vais essayer


----------



## Amalcrex (2 Juin 2008)

Et pour avoir des add-ons, tu peux aller ici. Y'a tout ce que tu veux


----------



## DeepDark (2 Juin 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Sinon y'a ADIUM, 1000x mieux que aMSN et MSN réunis
> Pas bcp me contrediront sur ce coup là je pense...


Je confirme. J'ai essayé MSN, aMSN et Adium et Adium est le meilleur selon moi : jamais de bugs, personnalisable à volonté, gère plusieurs comptes...


----------



## Nattefrost (7 Juin 2008)

Bonjour j'ai comme qui dirait un soucis avec les logiciels de messagerie instantannée après les avoirs tous essayer msn messenger refusant de se connecter me disant que soit j'ai vais pas internet soit autre chose, mercury pareil, aMSN ne se lance meme pas et adium fait pariel que mercury et msn messenger donc a mon avis sa vien peut etre des ports ou d'une configuration quelconque d'un accès si vous avez une solution, je suis sous leopard.....


----------



## tweek (7 Juin 2008)

Nattefrost a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai comme qui dirait un soucis avec les logiciels de messagerie instantannée après les avoirs tous essayer msn messenger refusant de se connecter me disant que soit j'ai vais pas internet soit autre chose, mercury pareil, aMSN ne se lance meme pas et adium fait pariel que mercury et msn messenger donc a mon avis sa vien peut etre des ports ou d'une configuration quelconque d'un accès si vous avez une solution, je suis sous leopard.....




Lis mon post plus haut. Il est un peut pollue pas d'autres HS..


----------



## Nattefrost (7 Juin 2008)

ok merci je l'avais pas vu je vais essayer et je verrais bien 
Merci Tweek , abuse pas trop du café


----------



## Bazinga (8 Juin 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Sinon y'a ADIUM, 1000x mieux que aMSN et MSN réunis
> Pas bcp me contrediront sur ce coup là je pense...



Héé si, moi je contredis.. lol, il faut toujours que je fasse pas comme les autres.

En fait, il n'y a rien a dire, il est tres joli, mais tant qu'il n'affichera pas les messages persos des gens, je ne l'utilise plus.

J en ai été tres content, mais vu que mes contacts utilisent beaucoup cette option de message perso, ce sera sans moi!

Sinon, il est tres bien. malheureusement ce probleme est trop restrictif pour moi.

Du coup, j ai reinstallé le messenger de microsoft.. pas top, mais on fait avec!


----------



## DeepDark (8 Juin 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> En fait, il n'y a rien a dire, il est tres joli, mais tant qu'il n'affichera pas les messages persos des gens, je ne l'utilise plus./QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Chez moi il les affiche, c'est une option à cocher dans les pref...


----------



## Amalcrex (8 Juin 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> Héé si, moi je contredis.. lol, il faut toujours que je fasse pas comme les autres.
> 
> En fait, il n'y a rien a dire, il est tres joli, mais tant qu'il n'affichera pas les messages persos des gens, je ne l'utilise plus.
> 
> ...





DeepDark a dit:


> profete162 a dit:
> 
> 
> > En fait, il n'y a rien a dire, il est tres joli, mais tant qu'il n'affichera pas les messages persos des gens, je ne l'utilise plus./QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Bazinga (8 Juin 2008)

Oki, j ai trouvé une solution qui consiste a se creer un compte jabber et alors les messages persos s'affichent effectivement!

Mais c'est pas mal long et zarbi comme solution!


enfin, ca marche c'est le principal.

Vais encore faire le difficile mais il manque encore une option de recherche de contacts.


----------



## DeepDark (8 Juin 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> Vais encore faire le difficile mais il manque encore une option de recherche de contacts.



T'en a tant que ça?


----------



## Bazinga (8 Juin 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> T'en a tant que ça?



Et bien clairement oui! Et il y pas mal de contacts que j'ai besoin de contacter occasionnelement et rechercher a la main ou par ordre alphabétique dans plusieurs centaines personnes, c'est infaisable.

Windows Live Messenger ( et oui, c'est ma seule reference comme je suis un switcheur tout récent) permet cette option.


Je suis toujours en train de faire le tour des scripts et des extras, mais rien qui se rapproche de cela!


----------



## Amalcrex (8 Juin 2008)

Tu as quand même l'option "lire les informations du contact" qui te permet d'écrire les premières lettres, et le reste s'affiche automatiquement... Ça peut être ta solution ?


----------



## Bazinga (11 Juin 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> profete162 a dit:
> 
> 
> > Chez moi il les affiche, c'est une option à cocher dans les pref...
> ...


----------



## Amalcrex (11 Juin 2008)

Peut-être, oui.
Alors que veux-tu exactement ?
Si c'est le "second pseudo", avec Adium ça marche directement... 



Tiens, encore un qui était passé "au travers". Logiciel "internet" -> forum "Internet et réseau", tout ça &#8230;


----------



## DeepDark (12 Juin 2008)

Profete162 a dit:


> Tout le monde s'accorde a dire qu il est impossible d afficher les messages persos des gens ( je parle du "second pseudo") et qu il faut faire des magouilles par un compte Jabber pour y parvenir!



D'accord je pensais que tu parlais du pseudo principal (pour moi message perso = "premier pseudo")... donc effectivement ça ne marche pas sur Adium... Mais c'est pas vraiment indispensable...


----------



## Bazinga (12 Juin 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> donc effectivement ça ne marche pas sur Adium... Mais c'est pas vraiment indispensable...




Bin en fait tous mes contacts ont pris l habitude de mettre leur nom et de mettre comme message perso ( ou "second pseudo" ou comme vous voulez l appeller) des informations importantes ou au moins interessantes ( changement de num de telephone, sortie le w end, question importante ou même citation a 2 balles ou phrase comique qui me fait rire et qui me fait bien demarrer la journée)

enfin, apres quelques jours d'essais et de tentatives ( pour ceux que ca interesse )

LA SOLUTION: passer par une passerelle Jaber MAIS lourd et pas tres agréable (on a l impression d etre sous un autre compte)

CAR: c'est sur: il n y a aucune option ou plugin permettant de le faire! Donc pas de miracle!


----------

